# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Using same measure twice in a MDX but based on 2 different Dimensions

## sumit_pilankar

Hi All,

I am working on Datawarehouse and cubes for the first time and am very new to MDX.

I have a requirement, which i guess should be satisified by MDX but dont know the actual way to do it. I have tried n no of ways, please let me know if its possible and is yes, how.


In my fact table, i have userid, signupdate and deletedate columns

In the cube, i have a measure 'User Fact' which is count of rows in Fact table. Also, i have 2 Date Dimensions as 'Signup Date Dim' and 'Delete Date Dim'.

Signup Date  Signups
1/1/05             3     
2/1/05             4     

Deletion Date Deletions
1/1/05             2     
2/1/05             1     

Now, if i choose 'User Fact' on columns and 'Signup Date Dim', i get the # of signups on the Date. Similarly, i get # of deletions from 'User Fact' on columns and 'Delete Date Dim'.

But, i need a output, where i have 

Date         Signups      Deletions
1/1/05           3               2
2/1/05           4               1

I m not sure how to combine the dimensions and display a common report.

I am using Yukon server and SQL 2005 Reporting Services for report display, so if there is anyways i can combine 2 datasets in reporting services, so that i can create 2 different datasets for signups and deletions and combine it in reporting services.

Please help me out with this. 
Thanks.
Sumit Pilankar

----------

